
Startup investments set to cool under pressure, except for regtech - hhs
https://www.siliconrepublic.com/start-ups/investments-vc-private-equity-2020-regtech
======
xfour
That sounds like a pretty aweful outcome, honestly.

As overused and made to mean breaking the law, disrupting is a kind of
exciting thing to be a part of.

You’re changing the game, reinventing an industry or something of those sorts.

Regulatory-tech, what’s the world changing story there? We help you stay in
business while the ever increasing amount of paperwork and scrutiny increases?

Everything follows what came before it, and what came before and is paying off
now turned out to be plenty of dishonestly in business in search of returns.
In a word greed.

Now this next “generation” of startups is going to pay for it.

